# VERY IMPORTANT YOU READ THIS!



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

*DAVID!*


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

(Dont worry, lanc is the only person who will get this.)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 26, 2005)

or anyone else in our science class who happens to come on here......


----------



## Medvedya (May 26, 2005)

I thought this was going to be your 'coming out' thread for a second!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 26, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

Sorry to disappoint you Med, but someone locked me in the closet and threw away the key


----------



## lesofprimus (May 26, 2005)

And only I know where I threw it..........


----------



## Karbine (May 26, 2005)

what the hell is this topic about?


----------



## Medvedya (May 26, 2005)

Let me guess - someone did something very stupid (although humourous) in a science lesson and got yelled at by the teacher - yes?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 26, 2005)

Don't ask...you may not like the answer.  

MWWAAHAAAHAAAAHAAAAHAAAAAAHAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Medvedya (May 26, 2005)

Hmm, I dunno.... things I used to do in Science. Once, when dissecting a heart, I shoved a rubber water pipe into the superior vena cava and watched it spurt out of the aorta when I squeezed it! Fun!


----------



## plan_D (May 26, 2005)

I wasn't as inventive as that, I just threw the pigs heart at someone.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 26, 2005)

We dissected eyeballs once, one of my mates opened his up and got eye juice squirted into his own eye!


----------



## Pisis (May 27, 2005)

Karbine said:


> what the hell is this topic about?



You guys are crazy!


----------



## mosquitoman (May 27, 2005)

Thankyou!


----------



## Pisis (May 27, 2005)

You welcome.  No, just joking.

In sceince, on the elementary school, my two friends, twins, did allways big mess. The teacher was so scared of them that she usually punished both of them, even if one was ok.

This happened many years ago, when we returned back to school after having some two beers or so... We were in a laboratory making some experiment. One of the twins wanted to go to the bathroom (because he had serious need because of the beer), but she did not want to let him. So, a bit drunken, caught a Petri's bowl (sort of a glass bulb) and peed into it and then triumphally showed it to the class. Even the second brother sat and behaved totally polite, both get a stricture report to the classbook.


----------



## plan_D (May 27, 2005)

After two beers...drunk...


----------



## Pisis (May 27, 2005)

Heh, we were 12 or so. Even nowadays when I don't eat before drinking I can feel a bit strange (aka drunkstarting) mood after some two-three beeers. 

PS: Czech beer is the world's best! Sorry for your English mugs.


----------



## plan_D (May 27, 2005)

Did he just say that shite Czech beer was good? You do realise that the British drink every beer you can think of?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 27, 2005)

I don't think I've ever tried Czech beer.


----------



## Pisis (May 27, 2005)

plan_D, I know you have a big choice in the UK, but Czech beer is simply the best. You probably know Budweiser and Pilsner Urquell, but there is over 300+ marks of Czech beers. 

When I was in the UK, I remember that awful mug they gave me in the pub for soooo much money - here you have half a liter of top quality beer for around 20 Czech Crowns (0,80 EURO).

I know that you have a lot of imported beers, such as Tuborg, Corona, Budweisier, etc...

NS, the most remarkable Czech beers are:

Budweiser Budvar
Pilsner Urquell
Gambrinus
Staropramen
Krušovice
Velkopopovický Kozel
Pislen Prazdroj
Braník
Primus
Ferdinand

Usually every smaller town or area of former count has its own brewery, its foundation dated back to the 13th, 14th+ century.

Czech beer is the world's best!  

Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 27, 2005)

Pisis said:


> NS, the most remarkable Czech beers are:
> 
> Budweiser Budvar...


Sorry, but anything with Budweiser in the name can't be good.


----------



## Pisis (May 27, 2005)

Why you think so?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 27, 2005)

Have you ever actually tasted the stuff? It's crap! 
And it takes forever to get a buzz on it.


----------



## Pisis (May 27, 2005)

Well, it depends on the question if it is imported from the CZE or from the US (I think in your case it's gonna be the second one). The US one is crap, since the American company only stole the name Budweiser - I think it's called shortly - Bud. Yeah, that's crap. But the Czecho one is fine. 

BTW, how much "halfliters" do you have to drink to be "in the mood"?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 27, 2005)

Beats me. I don't generally keep count.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 27, 2005)

Buttwiser......


----------



## Pisis (May 27, 2005)

Me too. Are you going "out" tonight? I'm leaving in 1/2 hour.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 27, 2005)

Wow, how did you guess it was something to do with science...


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 27, 2005)

Pisis said:


> Me too. Are you going "out" tonight? I'm leaving in 1/2 hour.


I don't think so, but it's a good bet I'll be having a few right here at home.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 27, 2005)

My dad has bought me a load of Bacardi for no reason!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 27, 2005)

I wish my dad were like that!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 27, 2005)

He says its beacause when it sunny he enjoys a drink, and wants me to share the experience


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 27, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> My dad has bought me a load of Bacardi for no reason!



If my dad bought me a load of Barcardi when I was your age he knew he wouldn't see me for a week!


----------



## Pisis (May 27, 2005)

Just two quick pics to know that I'm Czech! 







Budějovický/Budweiser Budwar (Budějovice is a major city in the South of Bohemia, auf Deutsch called Budweis)






Here you can see all the beers I named... Klasik is the cheapest one.

I wish my father bought me a box of bacardi for no reason!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 27, 2005)

Ill enjoy it over a rabbit shoot on monday...


----------



## mosquitoman (May 27, 2005)

You haven't even opened it and you're like that!?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 27, 2005)

Im offended!


----------



## Medvedya (May 27, 2005)

You strange child.......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 27, 2005)

I'll settle for the first picture CC


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 27, 2005)

Pisis said:


> Well, it depends on the question if it is imported from the CZE or from the US (I think in your case it's gonna be the second one). The US one is crap, since the American company only stole the name Budweiser - I think it's called shortly - Bud. Yeah, that's crap. But the Czecho one is fine.
> 
> BTW, how much "halfliters" do you have to drink to be "in the mood"?




I'm gonna easily say we get the American one because it's closer and cheaper than Czech importing and I passed a brewery on the way to Six Flags Magic Mountain.



**EDIT* ~ I also saw a McLaren F1 on the streets on the way there. 8) 8) 8) *


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 27, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> Pisis said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it depends on the question if it is imported from the CZE or from the US (I think in your case it's gonna be the second one). The US one is crap, since the American company only stole the name Budweiser - I think it's called shortly - Bud. Yeah, that's crap. But the Czecho one is fine.
> ...



In California?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 27, 2005)

McLaren F1? BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## plan_D (May 28, 2005)

Blasphemy!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 28, 2005)

No, its rubbish  Id rather have an SLR


----------



## plan_D (May 28, 2005)

It's not rubbish but you have a point with the SLR.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 28, 2005)

I know I have a point, of course I do, but when the Bugatti Veyron hits the streets ill have to go with one of them


----------



## plan_D (May 28, 2005)

You wish. A Mclaren F1 would still leave you in it's dust.


----------



## Pisis (May 28, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> I'm gonna easily say we get the American one because it's closer and cheaper than Czech importing and I passed a brewery on the way to Six Flags Magic Mountain.



Do you mean that US is closer to Italy then Czecho? Budweis is on the border with Austria.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 28, 2005)

No, no, I mean I saw a Budweiser/Budweiser Light brewery on the way to Valencia, California. I THINK it was Interstate 5, can't be sure.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 28, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> No, its rubbish  Id rather have an SLR




       


You amuse me, that car is so pointless, a simple attempt at willy-waving by Mercedes, same with the Maybach which won't sell. 


The McLaren is a TRUE performance machine, and ageless as well. No nose, either.  


The Veyron sucks too, it's the most excessive car produced now, who the fark needs four turbos, especially in a 8.0l W-16 engine?


The W12 Nardo is a MUCH better VW supercar. 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 28, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> No, no, I mean I saw a Budweiser/Budweiser Light brewery on the way to Valencia, California. I THINK it was Interstate 5, can't be sure.



You were on the 405. Right behind the Budwiser plant is Van Nuys airport, loads of warbirds there!

I lived close to there several years ago, flew into Van Nuys airport a lot, stayed the hell away from the Budwiser plant!


----------



## Pisis (May 28, 2005)

Which warbirds namely do they show there?


----------



## evangilder (May 28, 2005)

FBJ, do they have any of the warbirds on display out there anymore? I lived in Burbak for a number of years myself and don't recall any being out on display. Our CAF wing used to be based there before we moved to Camarillo. 

I know alot of guys that own warbirds that have them parked there, but don't know if there is anyplace to see any. Some of the planes that I know that are out there are a B-25 (Heavenly Body), P-51 mustang (at least one, maybe more), and Clay Lacy's DC-3. Condor flight, consisting of 9 AT-6s is based there as well.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> cheddar cheese said:
> 
> 
> > No, its rubbish  Id rather have an SLR
> ...



Pretty much all journalists and people who have driven the F1 report that is is far from the ultimate sports car that Gordon Murray was a ttempting to create. All about it thats really good is the acceleration and speed, everything else has been over-worked to produce a twitchy and far from perfect driving experience...

The SLR is on a completely different level. It handles better, stops better, looks better, is more practical and far cheaper, and to boot the performance is much more accessible. And the noise of it alone makes me need the bathroom. Its a far superior car to the old F1.

The Veyron is just bonkers and totally pointless, yes, but with 4 turbos and an engine of that size the acceleration is going to be something else. Its so fast that they havent been able to find a track thats big enough for it to reach its top speed yet.  

As for the W12, it never got past the concept stage.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 29, 2005)

"As for the W12, it never got past the concept stage."

I know that, but neither has the Veyron, even after years of delays and complications.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2005)

No but the Veyron _is_ past the concept stage  It WILL go on sale to the public 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 29, 2005)

evangilder said:


> FBJ, do they have any of the warbirds on display out there anymore? I lived in Burbak for a number of years myself and don't recall any being out on display. Our CAF wing used to be based there before we moved to Camarillo.
> 
> I know alot of guys that own warbirds that have them parked there, but don't know if there is anyplace to see any. Some of the planes that I know that are out there are a B-25 (Heavenly Body), P-51 mustang (at least one, maybe more), and Clay Lacy's DC-3. Condor flight, consisting of 9 AT-6s is based there as well.



You also have a bunch of L-39s, a Hawker Hunter, some T-33s and some F-5s fly out of there. The best place to see them is at the Airtel Hotel, the Jet Center, Peterson Aviation, and the Raytheon Pilot Center. The best bet is to politely approach the folks at the previously 3 mentioned and ask them if you could take pictures should you see any of them out on the line. I was at an advantage because I would fly in and have access to the ramp area.

To my friends overseas who ever visit California - I would recommend the Airtel Hotel should you want to visit Van Nuys airport. You're also close to 6 Flags, Hollywood, and some other attractions in the San Fernando Valley, but be careful, the surrounding neighborhoods aren't the greatest!

Santa Monica is another place in Southern California with a neat airport, air museum, tourist attractions and the occasional warbird. 

Evan - any other suggestions?


----------



## evangilder (May 29, 2005)

I know the Museum of Flying closed a while back. David Price has talked about re-opening it, but I don't know if he has yet. Santa Monica airport has gotten really bad with their noise regulations and such. It is now referred to among pilots as the "People's republic of Santa Monica"! But other attractions are Universal Studios, Disneyland, Hollywood and it's environs and quite a few aviation museums and attractions nearby.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 2, 2005)

CC, you are forgiven for liking the SLR.

It looks the mutt's in person. 8)


My first choice for a Gran Turismo, but I prefer the Macca all-round, as well as the F40, which I saw a bad replica of today as well.


----------



## Erich (Jun 2, 2005)

Go to the Chino airbase/museum in so. Cali

this place is a treasure trove of WW 2 craft as well as a keen place for hosting ww2 vet events. Several octobers ago they pulled out their recon Me 262 on the tarmac and veteran Hans Busch did a private show for a few of us going through the paces as he did when he was about to take off in 1945.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 2, 2005)

Chino has an exceptional collection! If you are going to be anywhere near Camarillo on June 18, I would highly recommend going to the CAF museum for their presentation. No, it isn't me this time! Don McMillan, a WWII TBM pilot will be presenting about the Avenger and will also talk about the battle of Midway. He is a great converstaionalist and is a good speaker as well.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 3, 2005)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> CC, you are forgiven for liking the SLR.
> 
> It looks the mutt's in person. 8)
> 
> ...



The F-40 is great. Talking of bad replicas, in the town near where I live some fool had made a boxy series-1 Toyota MR-2 look like a Ferrari 355


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 3, 2005)

In San Ysidro I saw a well-made but horrid Testarossa replica roadster with the hardtop on.

First, it was too small, and second, it had an F355 front bumper!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 4, 2005)

Some people....


----------



## Pisis (Aug 9, 2005)

check this out!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 9, 2005)

Ive seen worse, and been in worse.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 9, 2005)

yeah, but this is from a music festival... how to say... hand-made

yesterday i saw mazda 323 upside down in the side ditch


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 9, 2005)

Sure it wasnt you upside-down in the ditch?


----------



## Pisis (Aug 9, 2005)

no, i was passing nearby on the bus


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

Dont you mean passing OUT nearby on the bus?


----------



## Pisis (Aug 10, 2005)

Hey stop, I'm not that good in English. I don't understand your word games. 

Here is my Škoda Felicia Combi LXi:


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

Sorry I was just having a laugh. I dont understand English that well either to be honest 

Nice wheels. For some perverse reason Ive always liked the Felicia estate.  It looks the the kind of car that you could have a lot of fun with on a poorly maintained road 8)


----------



## Pisis (Aug 10, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Sorry I was just having a laugh. I dont understand English that well either to be honest



Nah, I was just kiddin', never ever ain't a problem with anything. 

Huh, poor maintained road? This car is poor maintained! The wheels were hundred times damaged, as well as the whole car (3 times crashed, maybe ten times minor damages...) 

But hell yeah, I'm having fun with it. 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

Cool! 8)

For my first road car I want a Ford Capri.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 10, 2005)

do you got the DL yet?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 11, 2005)

You mean Drivers License? Not yet. Im only 15  Gotta wait another 14 months before that can happen.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 11, 2005)

So is it at the age of 16 in the UK? Like in the US, right? More common is at 18 (just like here). But drinking is also at 18, in the US it's 21. My English teacher once told me they have to do 21 shots in a row and it often causes alcoholic poisioning... Must be a bad B-day party though....

BTW, you are in Modène, l'Italia del Nord now? How's the weather there? My parents just came back from Bibione (full of shit Czech and German tourists...)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 11, 2005)

Gorgeous weather. Lovely and sunny, about 30 degrees Celsius.

No 17 years old here, I'll be 16 in 2 months and then Ill have a year to wait. If I dont pass my test first time ill shoot myself, ive been driving for years  When I was 12 I passed a mock theory test first time


----------



## plan_D (Aug 11, 2005)

Passing your drivers test is much-much-much different from just driving. It's all a load of bullshit, so honestly, don't expect to pass first time. And once you had passed you can get back to driving normally again.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 11, 2005)

I know what you gotta do, and all the bullshit it involves  The thing that will fail me if anything is crssing my arms. Why dont they understand that shuffling the wheel yields less control


----------



## Pisis (Aug 11, 2005)

I dunno how in the UK, but here are answers such as "What does a Tractor Driver has to have with himself while driving?" 
A) Reflex vest
B) First aid kit
C) Tire reserve
D) Rope
F) Attention triangle

...  so prepare for these shits. I've passed on my 3rd try from the written exams, the driven was fine for the 1st one though.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 11, 2005)

It's not just stuff like that, CC. There's the business of applying the breaks too hard, or not hard enough. Over-emphasising everything you do. Not looking relaxed and...

...you won't pass if they've already passed too many people that month. There is a limit on how many people they can pass. Try your hardest to get the exam early in the month and early in the day.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 11, 2005)

A limit on the amount of people they can pass each month? What's the deal with that?


----------



## plan_D (Aug 11, 2005)

Do I look like a man in a suit? Go ask the British government what the deal is with that! 

But I know people on the "inside" of it and I'm informed. I also know people inside the fraud investigation team, police, benefits agency, job center and a few lawyers...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 11, 2005)

Havin' a rough night are we?


----------



## plan_D (Aug 11, 2005)

I've had a rough past few days. Seriously though, there is a limit and you'd also have to take into account people's feelings. Like, let's say if I was the driving instructor and extremely annoyed, bored, tired, fed-up etc. etc. would I pass you or fail you? You don't know if I'd mark you correctly, I might think it's your fault I'm still at work!

That is why you could be the best driver in the world, do everything perfectly and be the grandest bastard on the planet and they'll still fail you.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 12, 2005)

plan_D said:


> It's not just stuff like that, CC. There's the business of applying the breaks too hard, or not hard enough. Over-emphasising everything you do. Not looking relaxed and...
> 
> ...you won't pass if they've already passed too many people that month. There is a limit on how many people they can pass. Try your hardest to get the exam early in the month and early in the day.



Ive no worries about being nervous...I have good judgement with brakes and steering and whatnot, you have to when you're bager racing...And I know Launceston like the back of my hand. I will take a couple of lessons before the test though obviously. Oct. 20th next year - I turn 17, use the remainder of October for lessons, take the test early november...Ive got it all worked out.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 12, 2005)

You'll see what I mean when you start taking lessons. There's one thing being able to drive a car, there's another being able to drive a car on the road with care and consideration for other drivers.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2005)

Czechs drive like pigs!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 12, 2005)

Dont be hard on the hogs, Pigs are intelligent creatures


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2005)

Yes, I know. And their skin is the most simmiliar to Human one.
OK, so Czechs drive like Italians. Or Israelis.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2005)

BTW, we had a scandal here a while ago, when one famous person called Communists the Pigs. There was a discussion if she better say sorry to the Pigs or the Commies.  You reminded it to me.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jan 9, 2006)

She must have been reading Animal Farm some time before she said that...


----------



## Hellbird (Jan 26, 2006)

I dont mean to sound like an idiot. in fact i probably do. but how would i go about becoming general of the air force?


----------



## plan_D (Jan 26, 2006)

Sleep with the president.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Pisis (Jan 27, 2006)

LOL


----------



## mosquitoman (Jan 27, 2006)

5000 posts

Or sleep with the president, whichever one you prefer


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll take the 5000 posts thanks...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2006)

Serve for a very long time and connections in polotics.


----------

